# containerstore.com shoe box build with pics



## evilebe (Apr 12, 2012)

i'm building a terrarium for my g. rosea out of a clear men's shoe box from containerstore.com. i got the box in last week and the vents in a few days after that and i got a rotary tool in today to cut the holes. sometimes i take pictures of the stuff i do but never end up posting them so this my first step in the process and i will update as i go along.









i hope this doesn't turn out looking terrible.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 12, 2012)

where did you get the vents


----------



## evilebe (Apr 12, 2012)

realize now this actually would probably have been easier if i had gotten a drill and a hole saw. the cutting wheel on my rotary tool doesn't cut through the plastic very fast but the sanding wheel goes pretty fast. i got the first hole cut out and centered closer than i originally anticipated. i trimmed the tabs on the vents and used them to se3cure the vent rather than hot glue and i'm about half way through with one of the side holes.


----------



## evilebe (Apr 12, 2012)

finally through. i would recommend a hole saw strongly.


----------



## evilebe (Apr 12, 2012)

the gettin place.


----------



## stingray (Apr 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## evilebe (Apr 13, 2012)

stingray3 said:


> Very nice!


thanks!! i think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## evilebe (Apr 13, 2012)

here is the finished product:





and here is my g. rosea in her new home:





this is a small arboreal home that i made by adding some 1 inch vents to a flush lid amac box:




and this is my 1.5" a. metallica in it's new home:


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 13, 2012)

Really well done, evilebe.

Please keep posting pics so that I can drool over your stuff, instead of having to actually make some of my own

And where did you get those vents? I remember RobC using them in one of his tutorials.


----------



## Low (Apr 13, 2012)

Pretty sure those are roundvents.com vents...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 13, 2012)

Tab style vents.

Thanks, low.


----------



## tu71586 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice.  I like the idea!  I think I'll try something like what you did and put a vent/plug hole in the corner to drop in crickets.


----------



## sbullet (Apr 18, 2012)

I was just about to order, then saw that shipping is $13.  Anyone know another supplier of vents? lol


----------

